# cat carriers...



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

How many cats do you have and do you have a carrier for each cat?


We have 3 carriers.. One large one for Stache or Simba . one medium size one and one small/medium one. 

Someone on facebook is selling a carrier that seemed a bit larger then two that I have. 

so I asked mom if we could get it...and she said no..we have 3.  I said it wouldn't hurt to have an extra one in the house. (we have 7 cats)... she still said no. 

I really think we should get that extra carrier..i mean...what happens if we had to leave in an emergency and all of the cats had to be wrangled up. 3 carriers and 7 cats would be hard. 4 would be a little easier.. 

we only use the carriers for vet trips. its not like they are out in open taking up space. they are put away in the basement.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I have 4 carriers (2 small, 1 medium, and 1 large-ish), but if I'm honest I should buy at least one more.

I see it this way; in the event of an emergency where I needed to move all my animals could I do so safely?

-I have 4 cats, Torri and Jitzu each need personal space, they would get the smaller individual kennels. Doran and Muffin can safely travel together (and seem to prefer it), so they'd get the medium sized one.

-Then I'd be stuffing all 3 of my giunea pigs into the bigger kennel. That doesn't seem like a big deal, but they definitely need more room and it's much harder to find safe confinement for piggies than for cats - so in an emergency they'd likely be stuck in the kennel far longer than the cats would.

-On top of that I have zero plans for how I'd evacuate the toads, and the geckos would get stuck in ziplock containers with holes hastily poked in the lids...

I am completely willing to admit my 'plan' is far from flawless. However, day-to-day the number of kennels we have serves us well. *shrugs*

Overall, I feel like you should have the minimum number of kennels required to transport all your pets in the event of an emergency; if not in full comfort then at least in some sort of safe and managable way. For example, I would NEVER kennel Jitzu or Torri with the boys - not safe. So, if you have compatible kitties who CAN share space make sure you have large enough kennels that they can do so without too much over crowding.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

We had fires here recently and I panicked because I only had one carrier for 2 cats that would not do well together in a carrier. I ran out and got one new and returned it when I didn't use it. I bought another one I liked better for cheaper after. I feel better knowing I have one for each but 7 cats...... One more would be nice.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have one for each cat in case we have to evacuate. I have a few extras from the shelter in the attic too...just in case I have to mass transport anyone one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've slowly worked at getting enough for Everyone! 
Which I now have... 
I have a combination of soft and hard carriers, which will be fine for my "crew"!!
Mine are kept very handy, in the garage.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You can usually find them pretty cheap at thrift stores - most of mine were under $10. Take them apart and store them out of the way (just don't lose the fasteners). I would never have less than one for each cat I have because you never know when a catastrophe can happen. Hurricane? Flooding? Fire? Smoke from a neighbor's fire? You just never know.


----------



## ttilmo (Oct 31, 2007)

I have two cats and two carriers. the cats will fight if they have to be in the same one, especially during a trip to the vets. But they do like to be able to see each other so I have made sure they have lots of viewing holes in them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

We have 2 and 2 cats plus a travel kennel in case we ever had to leave our home and stay somewhere or travel a long way so we have an extra accomodation / travel option.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Three cats, 2 carriers. 

One of the carriers can easily take two, probably all three! (it's huge lol), but my oldest cat would spit herself into a frenzy if I had her confined with the other two in that carrier. It is really more for travel, so they aren't cramped up. They can stand and stretch, which is nice, however, we and the kitties don't do road trips, except to the vets. 

I have a regular size carrier. This is the carrier I use for vet visits (thats the only place they go! lol) 

But, in an emergency, I can easily put Sadie & Belle (very bonded pair) in the bigger one, and maintain my B.B.'s sanity and put her in the single cat model LOL.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

One cat-4 carriers. But Casey goes in the larger one, the rabbit and ferret have their own and there medium sized. We have an extra for any fosters. Living in tornado ally we have to have a plan. If there is a tornado producing storm near all animals are put in carriers except the dogs. I make sure leashes are by the door(have a cellar so have to go outside to get to the "basement"). I want to get Casey a larger soft crate. She is weird and acts like a dog haha. She LOVES her carrier and I can find her sleeping in it a lot. So I want to get a larger soft crate so it's more comfortable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

We don't really plan for emergencies ... aside from an earthquake that may or may not happen in the next several thousand years and slowly rising water threats, we don't seem to have many issues. However, we have one larger kennel (could fit one of our ~20lb dogs well), and two small homemade cat carriers...made out of wood. We've never bothered to buy a plastic kennel for the cats. We used to have a large kennel (for a 30+ lb dog) but we donated it.


----------



## CrazyCatLazy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have three. One is probably meant for a small dog. It's big enough that the cats could probably stand up if they kept their heads bowed. I use it for the vet visits, but I also use it as a chill out chamber when two of my cats are fighting and the aggressor needs to mellow out for a few. 

I also have two smaller ones that are just big enough to fit the cats if they lie down. I don't use these for the vet unless I have to bring more than one in at a time, but my cats seem to really like them. I leave a small and a large carrier out with the door open at home, and there's almost always a cat in at least one of them taking a nap.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I have three cats and one big carrier for my big cat and two smaller carriers for the two other cats. They would not do well together in a carrier.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I also have 7 cats (6, plus a foster), and I know that we don't have as many _carriers_ as we would need in an emergency. We have 2 actual carriers, one soft and one hard, neither of which would fit more than one cat. We do, however, also have a soft-sided "crate" for people travelling or camping with their dogs, which is larger, very portable, and could easily fit a couple cats. Additionally, I have 2 medium sized dog crates, which I use for socializing, and 3 feral cat traps; so, in a pinch, I would be able to safely transport all of the cats at once.

I'm always on the look out for crates and carriers at garage sales or thrift stores because they come in really handy for my rescue work, but my parents would kill me if I stored all of that stuff in the garage, so some of it lives at the Feral Cat Recovery Centre and some of it gets leant out to colony caretakers or people who foster for me.


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

I have 4 cats and 2 carriers. One soft one and one hard one.

I plan to get a third one though just in case I ever have to take them all somewhere at the same time. I generally only use them for when they go to work with me but living in tornado ally and having no basement when I hear we are having a tornado warning I pack everyone up and drive the 2 minute drive to my grandparents house.

Sophie and Mama are mother and daughter and don't mind sharing a carrier with each other, however Millie and Oreo would prefer their own space when in a carrier which is why I feel I need a third just in case.


----------



## Ashley1988 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have one cat and one carrier. The only thing I was advised to look for is a carrier where the cat can have room to stretch. Really don't know how that will happen if you have two or more cats in the same box. Poor kitties :-|


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

2 cats ....2 medium soft carriers. They love them and will play in one (I don't like the other one either. Don't have the funds to get another of the one we like. But they do play in it....YEAHS. Which makes it so much easier when it comes to vet visits


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

5 cats and only 2 carriers - both large though. I use them for both the cats and the birds.
In case of an emergency I was taught to keep pillow cases on hand, especially for my rescue birds. Not very comfortable but it works and works for my large birds, so in case of a fire and not enough carriers, I could see myself also using those for my cats. 
I can't guarantee they are going to be thrilled with me when they get out, but at least they'd be alive and much faster and throwing together bulky carriers.


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

We have two cats and two carriers.

One of our guys is a nervous traveller so he would never be able to share a carrier with his brother. We really only use the one carrier (it's a soft carrier) but we have two just in case, and you never know if you'll need to use a hard carrier for something. If you want to add some more to your collection I'd suggest going with the soft carriers. They're cheaper, can fold away for easy storage or be used as a pet bed, and our nervous guy is more comfortable in it than in a hard carrier.


----------



## Oliver's_Mummy (Aug 13, 2014)

I have 1 kitten and he has a soft carrier - I always leave it open in his bedroom as it's a nice cosy place for him to sleep


----------



## ShadowSwallow (Jul 31, 2014)

When I moved in I immediately bought my roommate's cat an appropriate *cat* carrier. My roomie had been using a carrier sized for medium-sized dogs, and during Cleo's 2 hour car trip to her new home, she slid around in it completely lost, unable to brace herself, let alone get a grip on anything. Unsurprisingly, she puked and pooped and yelled the entire trip. :sad:

In her new carrier she can lay down with her back on one wall and her feet on the other, which makes her feel safe and secure. Her first trip in it was to the vet, and while it took a lot of wrangling to get her *into* the carrier (we also took the precaution of withholding food for 12 hours), she made barely a peep on the way over and let us nuzzle her face through the door with a finger. She even nibbled on a few treats.

When I got my cat, I bought the exact same carrier (hard shell, two doors--one on the top and one in the front) for him. It works for him as a 3lb kitten, and it should be able to fit him for life as long as he doesn't get over 12-ish pounds.

I also really like that this carrier can be buckled into the back seat with a seatbelt and so I don't have to worry about them getting seriously injured from the crates flying around if we happen to get into an accident. And of course there's always the possibility of one of the passengers getting injured by an untethered crate...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it important that each cat have his/her own carrier? And to never tote 1 kitty in another's carrier?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> so I asked mom if we could get it...and she said no..we have 3.


Not sure how old you are, but what if you were to make a bargain with your mom. Offer to do dishes for "x" amount of time. Having 7 cats, another one makes sense.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I finally have enough carriers, both soft and hard, for all my cats! Between keeping my eyes open at thrift stores and the bargin bin at petco!
Even if a couple of cats could share a carrier without freaking out, it really is better that each have one to themselves...
I like Cheddar's idea, maybe you could work something out with your mom!
Sharon


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Currently we have one big soft sided carrier for Cherry. We had a regular plastic one for her, but it got left outside all winter and the door broke off. The one we have now really isn't ideal for vet trips. It's great for her to hang out in when she wants a little more cover from the dog, but it's not solid enough for my liking. 

I got it because it was cheap and she needed to get to the vet ASAP. She actually ended up going to the vet in a cardboard box that time because I didn't get home soon enough to set up the carrier. I'm keeping an eye out for cheap plastic ones, but for now the large one works. 

And if we do end up getting another cat, I'll definitely be going out and getting a plastic carrier.


----------

